# Skulpt Chisel



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Was considering throwing £100 on one of these because, frankly, I'm useless with calipers. Seen a lot of YT videos comparing them to DEXA scanners, saying they're within a % or two.

Wanted to know if anybody else had one or had used one, can't trust youtube these days, too many promoters and paid bullshit.

https://www.skulpt.me/


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Interesting, although not something I'll personally be rushing to buy.

In terms of matching DEXA for total body fat percentage I'd be a bit sceptical as I'm not sure this would be sensitive to visceral fat? Data for sub-cutaneous fat may be what you're more interested in though I guess, and there I'd be Googling just like you.

In case it helps all I do with calipers is measure the skinfold a couple of cm to the left of my umbillicus/navel/belly button. My interest is solely in tracking progress rather than trying to estimate total body fat percentage, and this method works well for the former for me. It tells me if I'm gaining or losing fat and picks up changes sooner than I can spot in the mirror/photos. I can also compare the numbers to previous cuts/bulks to know where I'm at in a wider sense. No it doesn't tell me specifically about fat levels at other points on my body, and yes I could be gaining fat at different sites, but I think it tells me all the information I really benefit from.


----------

